

Must Read Blogs for Entrepreneurs - dmor
http://refer.ly/24_entrepreneur__investor__and_startup_blogs/c/6e9e0baa4c8f11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
dmor
Back when I was living in Seattle and hadn't even conceived of coming to
Silicon Valley I started to follow industry blogs. These are the ones I love,
from my pristinely manicured Google Reader account (still the best "social"
Google ever did). It is amazing how prolific these writers are since it is not
a full time job for most of them.

